# Gustong gusto ko basahin ang sulat mo, salamat



## labreaboy

Gustong gusto ko basahin ang sulat mo, salamat


----------



## Chriszinho85

It translates to, "I really want to read your letter.  Thank you."


----------



## Wacky...

Perhaps it is more like  "I really like reading your letter," or "I love reading your letter."


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks that sounds pretty good. I can sue all the help I can get.


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks that sounds pretty good. I appreciate your help.


----------

